

Fifty More Ways to Leave Leviathan - hackerjam
http://fee.org/freeman/detail/50-more-ways-to-leave-leviathan

======
hackerjam
a good reflective "think" piece on how centralized systems are being
undermined by innovation. it's amazing just how many potentially disruptive
technologies have be introduced or come into mainstream thinking in just the
past year alone.

also it is worth checking out the original article first, published a little
over a year ago [1].

[1] [http://fee.org/freeman/detail/fifty-ways-to-leave-
leviathan](http://fee.org/freeman/detail/fifty-ways-to-leave-leviathan)

